# Serious relationship and Heath issues. C



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, 
What are the odds of falling in love again at age 53 1 year after divorce with these stats. 
1.Type 2 diabetes. Numb feet and fingers.
2. A few extra pounds in midsection but going down due to healthy eating and bike riding.
3. Trying out different activities to develop new hobbies.
4. Reinventing myself to love myself. I have to be s person I love before I remarry.
I want to love again. 
5. Put the relationship first.
6. I learned to address issues better for emotional connection and mutual need fulfillment before l sex and deciding problem solving together/
I have kid baggage do not pay child support- I am free of that. 
7. I need to redevelopment self due to getting over depression. Not an exectitove anymore @ $73k but now $40k and nothing more. 1 midlife crisis due to career tanked. 
Sex drive constant at 40% now used to be at 70%. I therefore need to connect at an emotional touch and foreplay level to get in mood but need to develop giving and fulfilling women's needs for when I got sex on the mind she is more willing.
I learned rest and time for each other comes first no work
8. Afraid of health, being attractive and sexy, a good loving husband and provider again to my woman who I will marry again
9. I am getting better in finding purpose and what I want again. 
10, what do women feel dating a intellectually fun man who is in recreating himself with a mojo hopefulness confidence level of 65%. And very very slowly rising.
That includes a dream of doing more than working 7 days a week.

How do i find a woman that will put up with the above. I will not settle for anything less than soulmate deep love, The whole in for a penny, in for pound, loving sex appeal, commitment. And making love at least two times s week. I would hope we both would seek help and realize when we need it before it is too late.

What are the odds? Do I just be me snd I will just happen to fall onto that chemical and attraction thing that make couples fall in love and not worry?

Thanks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MY husband and I met and married in our late 40's. We met on line. I would say you have as much chance as anyone else.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

There's someone for everyone (actually multiple people for everyone). You just have to put yourself out there and know when you find it. The age thing really shouldn't matter. There are single people of all age ranges and from all backgrounds. Good luck in your quest and keep us posted!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

OP, maybe focus a little more on yourself and wait/less worry on the dating? There are quality women out there, and you sound like a good guy. Work on yourself and some of your self-esteem issues, and you will meet a woman who is right for you when you're ready. Confidence if a huge factor for women when deciding if a man is dateable. So work on your confidence. I'm sure you have a lot to offer


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> OP, maybe focus a little more on yourself and wait/less worry on the dating? There are quality women out there, and you sound like a good guy. Work on yourself and some of your self-esteem issues, and you will meet a woman who is right for you when you're ready. Confidence if a huge factor for women when deciding if a man is dateable. So work on your confidence. I'm sure you have a lot to offer


This x 100000000 

OP, don't focus on what you perceive as flaws...and every single person has flaws. Just focus on being your best for you, and you'll attract like minded women. Hope things work out.


----------

